# PC mit  INTUOS 1 - Grafiktablett ?



## gonome (3. Februar 2004)

Konfiguration:
# PC mit Seriell + USB,  Windos ME
# Wacom Intuos 1 (ältere Versionen) A4 (oder größer)
Problem:
Viele der Intuos-Varianten haben einen sog. ADB-Anschluß ( für Macintosh)
Fragen:
1.) Was bedeutet  ADB?
2.) Intuos 1 Tabletts mit welchen Bezeichnungen (z.B. GD-0912-R) können am PC betrieben werden?


----------



## Carndret (9. Februar 2004)

zu 1: ADB=Apple Desktop Bus 
2: versteh ich nicht. was willst du machen?


----------

